# Oregon State Beekeepers Association2014 Annual Conference



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Thursday, November 6 – Saturday, November 8
Seaside, OR
The Annual Conference is where OSBA gathers and discusses current topics related to bees as well as the organization. Join us and hear talks from some of the foremost experts in beekeepings in the United States.
http://osba2014.orsba.org/#text-6


----------

